# How to fix Maru 4x4x4 core missalignment problem?



## rykusmo (Jun 1, 2010)

hi 

I'm having a new white Maru 4x4x4.
after play it for a while it start having miss align core.
I already reassembled it to solve the problem, just once. but it still occured when I play 2x2x2 style, which involves lots of inner layer cutting.

how to fix this problem so it wil not happen again?
they said that the Maru 4x4x4 inner mechanism can eliminate miss align core.

thx


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 1, 2010)

It's annoying when you see the title of threads like these and think "Oh cool, a tutorial" when it's really just another post that belongs in the cubing help forum.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Jun 1, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> It's annoying when you see the title of threads like these and think "Oh cool, a tutorial" when it's really just another post that belongs in the cubing help forum.



+1


----------



## shelley (Jun 1, 2010)

FTFY


----------



## Konsta (Jun 1, 2010)

rykusmo said:


> hi
> 
> I'm having a new white Maru 4x4x4.
> after play it for a while it start having miss align core.
> ...



Only thing I can think of is setting the tension tighter.
I still haven't got more than 1 misaligment. Accurate turning helps a lot too.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 1, 2010)

that won't help, because the two sides with the blocks have rivvets instead of screws.


----------



## Konsta (Jun 1, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> that won't help, because the two sides with the blocks have rivvets instead of screws.



Yes, I know that. But if the tension is very loose in other 4 screws, then misalignments will occur more often.
This is based on my own cubing experiences with maru 4x4.
It started to feel very different after I set the tension looser and after that I got my (still only) misalignment.
But I don't claim to understand the mechanism perfectly, whether it affects or not, but this is just what I 'felt'.


----------



## Ron (Jun 3, 2010)

I do not know how to prevent it. But I can repair it within 2 seconds or so.
Just make sure to push down the left center pieces with left thumb and right center pieces with right thumb. One of the thumbs must fix one of the big screws. Then do a move until the screw is in its spot again.


----------



## drewsopchak (Jun 3, 2010)

+2


----------



## rykusmo (Jun 15, 2010)

Finally, I've found what makes my Maru 4x4x4 having miss align core.

its because of this part is not properly glued... and I just glued them back.






now it never have the miss align core problem even i set the tension in loose settings.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Jun 15, 2010)

umm, i´d really like to see a good picture of your issue and a detalided explanation of what happened with your cube.


----------



## radmin (Jun 15, 2010)

Can we get a better picture or a video?



rykusmo said:


> Finally, I've found what makes my Maru 4x4x4 having miss align core.
> 
> its because of this part is not properly glued... and I just glued them back.
> 
> ...


----------



## rykusmo (Jun 16, 2010)

actually there is a video on how assemble Maru 4x4x4 cube on youtube, but is in Indonesian language.
part1
part 2
part 3


----------



## randomnewb (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry to revive an old thread but can someone show me a picture of what to glue? I've been having this core misalignment problem nonstop. Thank you~


----------



## ambo_o7 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> It's annoying when you see the title of threads like these and think "Oh cool, a tutorial" when it's really just another post that belongs in the cubing help forum.




Thats probly why he put a ? at the end, to differentiate it from a statement and a question


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 19, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> It's annoying when you see the title of threads like these and think "Oh cool, a tutorial" when it's really just another post that belongs in the cubing help forum.






Honestly I don't think he did anything wrong. Your just being over critical as usual. He put a question mark to show it was a question not a tutorial and he posted in the hardware thread about a hardware problem.


----------



## Diniz (Jul 19, 2010)

ambo_o7 said:


> Kirjava said:
> 
> 
> > It's annoying when you see the title of threads like these and think "Oh cool, a tutorial" when it's really just another post that belongs in the cubing help forum.
> ...



I think a mod edited the title...


----------



## joey (Jul 19, 2010)

It was edited to include a ?


----------



## randomnewb (Jul 19, 2010)

Honestly, I just wanted some help with the misalignment problem, I didn't want you guys to start flaming and going off topic.

I looked at all the other forum sections and they said not to post help there, the best place was in this hardware section and this thread already had the problem I was wondering about. Also, I was looking at this late last night and the picture on page 1 was not working, so only this morning was I able to understand where to glue. I swear I used the search function and did what I could before reviving the thread.

Anyway, I superglued the bars, but I'm still having the misalignment problem and it's driving me nuts. I'm gonna disassemble it a 3rd time and superglue it more and then just give up unless someone has a better solution.

Thanks for your time.


----------

